# Should I use Sorachi Ace in an IPA? (along with Galaxy)



## galactaphonic (4/6/15)

I'm planning on making a Sorachi Ace and Galaxy IPA this weekend but I'm starting to chicken out of using the Sorachi Ace. After having been through a bit of an experimental phase, I'm keen to make something that is definitely drinkable and Sorachi Ace seems to divide the critics.

Anyone have any thoughts? Should I go Sorachi Ace or ditch it for something else?

For reference, here's the recipe I was going to do:

2kg Pilsen Liquid Malt Extract
2kg Light Dry Malt Extract
0.5kg Caramalt

30gm Galaxy Boil 20 minutes
30gm Sorachi Ace Boil 20 minutes
30gm Galaxy Boil 5 minutes
30gm Sorachi Ace Boil 5 minutes
30gm Galaxy Dry Hop 7 days
30gm Sorachi Ace Dry Hop 7 days


----------



## Droopy Brew (4/6/15)

I say go for it. SA has a strong lemon flavour- quite unique from the hops I've tasted. Would get along well with the passionfruit/grapefuit flavour of Galaxy I reckon.


----------



## Yob (4/6/15)

just to throw an opposing view.. I'd say no.. _*but*_

try this first.

Get one hop pellet of galaxy and one of SA, grind then with your thumb into your palm, then cup your hands and take a few really long whiffs through your thumbs, get a feel for the aroma, if you find it pleasant, a %50/50 may be ok..

repeat adding one or the other, say another SA Pellet... repeat.

Its a good way of quickly getting to know aroma and blends of varying amounts, of course, doesn't always translate to the beer in a linear fashion but you get a feel for it after a while.

Good luck


----------



## Killer Brew (4/6/15)

Used SA recently for the first time in a saison. Very happy with it. I could see it replacing something like citra in an IPA. As for your recipe I don't have any experience in using that combo so no real help sorry.


----------



## galactaphonic (10/6/15)

Thanks for the replies guys. I chickened out and used Amarillo instead of Sorachi Ace, I did use the Sorachi Ace for bittering as well as a 15g addition 20 minutes into the boil in the hope there would be a very mild background character. Hopefully will work out OK...


----------



## Yob (10/6/15)

I doubt you'll pick it through galaxy, bit Hay, fin experimenting though


----------

